
Important notice for certain AC wall plug adapters and World Travel Adapter Kits - feross
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/04/important-notice-for-certain-ac-wall-plug-adapters-and-apple-world-travel-adapter-kits/
======
trothamel
The last paragraph (starting with "Apple revolutionized personal technology
with the introduction of the Macintosh in 1984.") seems weirdly out of place
here. Ignoring that it forgets the Apple II series, isn't "empowering people"
exactly what this recall is meant to avoid?

~~~
DonHopkins
"Who controls the past controls the future. Who controls the present controls
the past." -George Orwell, 1984

"Today, we celebrate the first glorious anniversary of the Information
Purification Directives. We have created, for the first time in all history, a
garden of pure ideology -- where each worker may bloom, secure from the pests
purveying contradictory truths. Our Unification of Thoughts is more powerful a
weapon than any fleet or army on earth. We are one people, with one will, one
resolve, one cause. Our enemies shall talk themselves to death, and we will
bury them with their own confusion. We shall prevail!" -Apple, 1984

"If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face
-- for ever. - George Orwell, 1984

"I’m still in boot camp." \- Steve Jobs, 1985

~~~
occamschainsaw
The circle of life rotates fast[1]

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axSnW-
ygU5g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axSnW-ygU5g)

~~~
DonHopkins
And furiously.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EExgxtJjRS8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EExgxtJjRS8)

"Feel Different"

------
mlex
This is just the wall-adapter head for Hong Kong/Singapore/UK being fragile
and they're offering free replacements for affected customers. Seems like the
right way to deal with this, and they've done similar replacements in the past
for other power adapters.

~~~
megaremote
They did this for Australia a few years ago.

------
testplzignore
> white, with no letters in the inside slot

You can identify it by the lack of identifying marks.

------
NikkiA
Now, to be fair, only a small number of users find being shocked with 240V to
be a negative experience...

~~~
DonHopkins
I'm not positive about that, and would currently direct you to some
alternating explanations.

~~~
dvhh
that's quite a shockingly negative view of the world you have, keep current
with more positive news would probably make you see watt is important

~~~
berbec
This is a terrible pun run. I will cleanse myself with a simple mantra:

Ohmmmmm... Ohmmmmm... Ohmmmmm...

